# mouse won't focus xorg 7.5 amd64



## fronclynne (Jun 4, 2010)

So, I fiddle for a while and suddenly all mouse clicks except right clicks in the root are ignored (or, if I right click on anything it pretends that focus is in the root window).  happens in wmfs, twm, dwm so far (haven't tested any further).

Focus no longer follows the mouse (for any focus model: click, sloppy, or focus-follows-mouse), though the cursor moves just fine.

Keyboard commands work perfectly.

Restarting X doesn't change anything.  Rebooting doesn't change anything (admittedly one out of every (so far) 8 reboots clears it up for an hour or so).

This applies equally to the touchpad or the usb mouse.

`# /etc/rc.d/moused restart` does nothing.

I literally rebuilt every single thing twice (except openoffice and java (& don't even suggest it)) and it persists.  I don't have a clue where to go from here, as google-ing phrases like "xorg 7.5 mouse won't focus" have yielded not even a hint.

http://www.google.com/search?client...+won't+focus&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
I could provide you with a couple dozen other search terms I have tried, if you want to bandy semantics.


----------



## crsd (Jun 4, 2010)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=83850&postcount=6 looks related..


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 4, 2010)

Lots of things it might be...

Left mouse button going bad?

xf86-input-mouse needs rebuilt? (A lot of people have been messing with linking libintl.so.8 and .9, if you have the obsolete .8, delete it and run pkg_libchk from sysutils/bsdadminscripts to see what's really broken that was hidden.)

Do you have moused enabled in rc.conf, or is it just the slightly different version that autostarts with USB mice?

This does not sound like an AllowEmptyInput Off problem, but I haven't blamed it for anything lately, so just in case...


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 4, 2010)

crsd said:
			
		

> http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=83850&postcount=6 looks related..



See my followup after that: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=83850


----------



## crsd (Jun 4, 2010)

Yeah, I meant "check that thread from this post", not "read only this post"


----------



## fronclynne (Jun 4, 2010)

crsd said:
			
		

> http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=83850&postcount=6 looks related..



It did to me at first as well, but the solution does nothing here, as (1) I'm not going to use a different keyboard on a laptop (well, I'm not going to be able to swap controllers) & (2) even with the usb mouse unplugged I have the focus and client-click problem.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 4, 2010)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> It did to me at first as well, but the solution does nothing here, as (1) I'm not going to use a different keyboard on a laptop (well, I'm not going to be able to swap controllers) & (2) even with the usb mouse unplugged I have the focus and client-click problem.



Laptop?  Hmm, other ideas: need new settings for the mouse with new xorg (like Emulate3Buttons Off), or maybe you're using the Synaptics driver and there are new/different options?  xorg.conf and Xorg.0.log might help.


----------



## fronclynne (Jun 4, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> Lots of things it might be...
> 
> Left mouse button going bad?
> 
> ...



does the same thing with the touchpad & button on that.  Right click doesn't have any effect in client windows, though it does have an effect in taht it brings up the root window manager menu (wmfs & twm).

Ah, rebuilt x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse at least twice, sorry.

MOUSED_ENABLE="yes" is in /etc/rc.conf since the touchpad is not a usb device.

& yes, AllowEmptyInput is not in my /etc/X11/xorg.conf.  Oh & I don't use hal or dbus. & I have no libintl.so.8 & /usr/local/sbin/pkg_libchk produces the following output: 
	
	



```

```

I suppose I could be jerk and my computer just hates me.


----------



## fronclynne (Jun 4, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> Laptop?  Hmm, other ideas: need new settings for the mouse with new xorg (like Emulate3Buttons Off), or maybe you're using the Synaptics driver and there are new/different options?  xorg.conf and Xorg.0.log might help.



woof, I dunno, it's weird though the way it comes and goes like a heisenbug.  I'm starting to suspect it's temperature-related.

In any case, you can have a look:
(sorry about having to bzip2(1) the Xorg.log.0 file . . . meh)


----------



## aragon (Jun 4, 2010)

FWIW this sometimes happens to me with Xorg 7.4 and Xfce.  Rebooting does fix it though...


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 4, 2010)

aragon said:
			
		

> FWIW this sometimes happens to me with Xorg 7.4 and Xfce.  Rebooting does fix it though...



Is that a on desktop or laptop?  PS/2 or USB mouse?

I use xfce, too, but I've never seen a mouse focus problem (USB mouse, desktop).  Always on click to focus, though.


----------



## aragon (Jun 4, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> Is that a on desktop or laptop?  PS/2 or USB mouse?


Desktop, USB.

I don't think it's a hardware problem.  I can't even Alt-Tab between apps when it happens.


----------



## fronclynne (Jun 6, 2010)

aragon said:
			
		

> Desktop, USB.
> 
> I don't think it's a hardware problem.  I can't even Alt-Tab between apps when it happens.



Yeah, the thing that's really getting to me is that there doesn't seem to be any error message or any way to debug it.


----------



## aragon (Jun 7, 2010)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> Yeah, the thing that's really getting to me is that there doesn't seem to be any error message or any way to debug it.


In my case it takes a good month or so of uptime to occur.  Very hard to debug.


----------

